# Feral Kitten



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I found a feral kitten last week its about 1 month old or older. I started to feed him everyday till Tuesday when he didnt come back. Where did he go? Do they just leave?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That would be difficult to guess. A neighbor might be feeding it; its mother might have taken it away, or it could have got hurt. Sorry, I can't give you a definitive answer.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah I was thinking that somone might be feeding it or it left with its parent. Thanks for your help I hope he visits me again


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope so too. She probably needs your help.


----------

